# stone harbor poppin



## striper slinger (Nov 13, 2006)

Drifting the banks between stone harbor and wildwood the stripes were hammering poppers at sunset. One 30 inch and the other 5 were between 24 and 28 inches. The fish all made it safely back in the water. I have seen way to many poachers around here, these people kill everything


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That they do. It really sucks.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Nicely done!! Keep 1 fish if you're going to eat it that day - otherwise, let'em swim!!!

If you liked catching it at 30 inches, you'll love catching again at 40" !!!!!!


----------

